# Web Sites? Glossary? History?



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Russian Watches...

Fascinating from day one! I've only recently picked up on just how interesting. I come across terms and facts "1WMF", Cristofol factory, Vostok, etc... It's all fascinating.

Do any of you have a website (or know of one) that has a pretty good history and or glossary of this amazing stuff?

I keep coming across older Vostok watches that are strikingly different than others and want to know as much as possible about them all.

Cheers!

--C.W.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

C.W. said:


> Russian Watches...
> 
> Fascinating from day one! I've only recently picked up on just how interesting. I come across terms and facts "1WMF", Cristofol factory, Vostok, etc... It's all fascinating.
> 
> ...


www.tickingrussian.net

www.komandirskie.de

russianwatches.altervista.org

will all give you a good start.

They all have links back to this forum too which is how I found it myself.

I also have a myspace page "russianwatches" which will give you the basics.


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > Russian Watches...
> ...


Here are some others from my bookmark file:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/russiantimes.htm

http://markcollection.altervista.org/index.html

http://web.mac.com/ktaggart

http://www.network54.com/Forum/306982/mess...t+Space+Watches

http://www.horology.ru/articles/TZ.htm

http://www.watchscape.hpg.ig.com.br/poljot3017p1.htm


----------

